# PA, NJ, DE, NY, MD, OH Breeders



## Red Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

I have years of experience rescuing and fostering shepherds, but I have never bought from a breeder. I am looking to purchase a male puppy in the next year and become active in schutzhund training. I've observed from the sidelines for quite some time and am very excited getting involved. I live in Bucks County PA, and am looking for a reputable breeder in PA or the surrounding states. Any suggestions?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you familiar with any clubs yet??? Sometimes if you want to train, it really pays to get a pup within that club....not always the best fit in some ways - but in some clubs, it is the way to go.

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would definitely go and visit clubs, but if the only way to get good training is to buy one of THEIR dogs then I would find another club. Of course you may like what you see in the club too. Go visit clubs.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

A friend of mine is a police officer in Newtown Twp and previous Philly k9. He is also involved with the 'k9 core' training academy. PM me and I can try and reach out to him for some good options in your area


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I agree Lisa - but unfortunately - that is the way it is some places......

It will allow the OP to see the sport, understand what is needed to do it tho


Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Upper Bucks Schh club is also a nice group of people. I'm sure they could also offer some suggestions of good local breeders.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Stay away from Lancaster PA (Obvious) and I hate to flame a breeder but ***kennel name removed by ADMIN.*** should also be avoided. Our puppy as well as many of his litter mates had Giardia from their well water, and when contacted about it (within the 2 weeks) we not only got screamed at but told we HAD to bring the dog back. I let them know that according to the contract we signed I have 3 options and one of them is repayment of vet bills and I was cursed at and told they dont play that "options ****"... Finally they said they would pay and we sent a bill as well as a certificate from the vet for unfit for sale puppy, they picked and chose what they would repay and the rest they said we were beat. They didnt even pay half the vet bill. I would stear clear from them, no thanks to them my dog is health and very happy with his home! Good luck and I agree look into the clubs!

**Flaming of breeders is not allowed on this board. These types of post should be sent in private. Also, please watch your language and that includes replacing letters with symbols. ADMIN Lisa***


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, Lee, I have seen it too.


----------



## Red Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I will contact the Upper Bucks and Greater Philadelphia clubs for further assistance.

Marc.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

there is a member on this board, cliffson1 where i got my puppy and a couple other people on here got their puppy from him....the dogs are gorgeous working lines that you can do anything you want with-anything from therapy, tracking, herding, to sch. they come from strong working lines with good hips, good temperments, and just all around gorgeous/awesome dogs. he's located in nj and has a litter due any day.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

LissG said:


> there is a member on this board, cliffson1 where i got my puppy and a couple other people on here got their puppy from him....the dogs are gorgeous working lines that you can do anything you want with-anything from therapy, tracking, herding, to sch. they come from strong working lines with good hips, good temperments, and just all around gorgeous/awesome dogs. he's located in nj and has a litter due any day.


Does he have a website? and where in Jersey?! I would like to start looking for my next even though I am not going to be ready for another for a while!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Check this out!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html

I'll be going to Van Gogh in Mass for my pup in the spring


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

No he doesnt have a website but if you send him a message on here, he will get back to you pretty quick. Hes a pro at reading pedigrees. This is my first german shepherd and he is the best dog I ever had. I keep in touch with some others who have dogs from him and none of us have anything bad to say. cliff is wonderful and is great about answering questions from different lines, to training. Definitely get in contact with him!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Lee is in Penn. wolfstraum.net


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

We have a puppy from Lee and couldn't be happier. He is about to turn 1!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

My 1 year old girl from Lee :wub: her!!


----------



## Red Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

She is Beautiful!


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Molly Graf with Eichenluft in Central PA. I have an Eichenluft dog and I will be getting another one soon.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My breeder just moved back from Canada to Gettysburg PA

www.coldcreekshepherds.com

She does DM testing, has a great breeding contract and has been wonderful and supportive with this first GSD venture of mine. 

I can't say enough good things about her, and I'm glad to now call her a friend. She does SAR with Pennsylvania Task Force 1 SAR team and was on ground zero on 911, was just helping with search efforts for hurricane Sandy.

If you are willing to wait, she was going to do another breeding (was going to be a repeat breeding, but I'm not sure now after her move), was scheduled for the fall, but I think that is postponed until winter/spring. Anyway, she can tell you.


----------

